# Teardrop help



## 1982ace (Jul 31, 2016)

I am planning on building a teardrop, my buddies have built them out of cdx plywood and painted them real good. Question is that I have access to cabinet grade birch for interior use, would that work if I painted well on edges and all? Will be sheltered when not in use.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 1, 2016)

Tnttt.com

Check that site out.

Painted with Good exterior paint should work.  But you better store it right.  Or your hard work will go to flakes.

Also http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=790507&highlight=teardrop+build


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks man, a lot of good info on that site.
I found some Baltic birch with exterior glue. Wow that stuff is heavy! Its going to work great though. I have the frame and floor finished. Getting ready to start on the shell


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 14, 2016)

I look forward to seeing updates, good luck with it. I might recommend not building it upside down though.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 14, 2016)

Etoncathunter said:


> I look forward to seeing updates, good luck with it. I might recommend not building it upside down though.  [/Q
> 
> Ever time I try to turn my device over......the picture flops back upside down !!!


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 20, 2016)

Got the walls up, roofing spars are next and sealing the joints on the floor. Coming along slowly but surely


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 20, 2016)

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## tsharp (Sep 28, 2016)

Looking good already.


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 29, 2016)

Moving right along
Put sheet metal on for roof and mount my door and I am done.


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 29, 2016)

Here is inside pic


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 30, 2016)

It's not done till I see a window unit hanging out of that thing!

Very nice.  Where you going first?


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh, I really like that front storage rack.


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks , the front rack is going to be handy. I will mostly use it at deer camp. Me and some buddies have been going to joe kurz wma for probably 10 yrs. we have a large group of us, will be a teardrop convoy driving up there. I think mine is the forth one.  It's been fun building it even though I just built the shell. I have a buddy that can weld good, so he built the trailer frame for me. Going to beat sleeping in my tent. Even though I built it as a hunting camper, I'm sure my son and I will slip off somewhere like a state park


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 30, 2016)

Coming along very nicely! Where did you get the anti-gravity device?


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 1, 2016)

You're off to good start especially for a hunting teardrop. Glad you decided to go with exterior grade. It's too much work for something that may not last.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2016)

Good looking rig. What size trailer and what are the dimensions of the tear drop? Can't wait to see it 100%.


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 2, 2016)

It's a 5x10 trailer frame with a 5x8 camper shell. That gives it 2' of storage on the front. I had to make the front wall a little taller than I wanted so the 5x10 sheet metal roof would cover. Got my door built and put on this afternoon. I going to try to get my roof on this week sometime.


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 24, 2016)

Finally finished with my camper!
Gonna put it to the test in a few weeks while hunting on wma


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2016)

1982ace said:


> Finally finished with my camper!
> Gonna put it to the test in a few weeks while hunting on wma



Man that turned out nice.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 28, 2016)

When you g to sleep, install lock in that throw bolt.
So you don get locked in by some idiot kid


Nice camper!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 28, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> When you g to sleep, install lock in that throw bolt.
> So you don get locked in by some idiot kid
> 
> 
> Nice camper!!!



Speaking from experience?


----------

